# ASB and Endurance?



## cb06 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, they can be very good endurance horses.... 
Also, like thoroughbreds, saddlebreds can carry the "X-factor" also known as the large heart gene.
Large Heart Gene

****************************************************
*Whose Record is Elmer Bandit Trying to Break? More on Wing Tempo*

By Marsha Hayes • Oct 11, 2008 • Article #22121
As 37-year-old Half-Arabian Elmer Bandit trots toward a competitive trail lifetime record of 20,710 miles, set by Saddlebred Wing Tempo, one has to wonder: Who is Wing Tempo? 

Now 32, Wing Tempo lives a full and rewarding life teaching long-time owner Shirley Sobol's 6-year-old granddaughter, Sabrina Ortiz, to ride. 








Wing Tempo on his birthday last May. 

From her Black Mountain, N.C., home, Sobol said, "Wing Tempo's patience and gentleness with Sabrina astounds me. He teaches Sabrina how to enjoy and respect nature and learn to be one with the horse, a team player." 

*Wing Tempo displayed exceptional soundness and skill during his long, successful competitive trail career. He won 22 consecutive national championships. The North American Trail Ride Conference awarded him the President's Cup, their highest honor, seven times. *

Sobol said she chose competitive trail competition for her horse because, "It's 50% soundness and 50% in the heart of the horse and his ability to team-up with a rider." 

"Wing Tempo set many records," Sobol noted. "Having them broken flatters me and lets me know that someone else has the tenacity and drive to accomplish things unheard of." 
Two great horses, so many miles.
**********************************************


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

That's an interesting article. Can a vet check for that easily or do you have them DNA tested? Just curious.


----------



## cb06 (Dec 30, 2012)

It is likely based on DNA, but you can call ASHA (Am. Saddle Horse Association) and I'm sure they can help with that.


----------

